# Rick Croft and Stuart Hulse



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm looking to get in touch with the above who I sailed with in the early 70s.

Rick Croft was R/O on the Severn Bridge and Stuart Hulse was mate on the Beaufort Sea. I was 3rd Mate on both at the time. I know that Stuart Hulse lived in Dundee.

Ian Turner


(this is Ian's son typing it and posting for him, BTW)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

If it's the same Stuart Hulse, he ended up as a Forth Pilot and retired around 1999. For a number of years he had a place up in Johnshaven and I believe he ended up in New Zealand, having followed one of his children out there.


----------



## Les Sullivan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Ian Turner - Phone contact*

Ian: Can you e-mail a short note: Tks for your mobile number, I may have to call you, but I would prefer a land line [watching the pennies - re cost] e-mail address: [email protected] [[email protected]] Qld 9 hours ahead Scotland Regards Les


----------



## Daveboy1974 (Jul 5, 2016)

Muskeg Man said:


> I'm looking to get in touch with the above who I sailed with in the early 70s.
> 
> Rick Croft was R/O on the Severn Bridge and Stuart Hulse was mate on the Beaufort Sea. I was 3rd Mate on both at the time. I know that Stuart Hulse lived in Dundee.
> 
> ...


Ian 

I am Stuart Hulses son in law and he is very much alive and still living in Scotland. If you need any contact details please get in contact and I will put you in touch.

David


----------



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks David, sent you a PM there.


----------



## pilot40 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Ian
Joined Forth Pilots in76 retired 2000 . Remember the Beaufort sea well. Gave a whole new meaning to doggy bulkheads. Understand my soninlaw has your phone number will call you next week when I'm home.
Regards Stuart


----------



## Muskeg Man (Dec 19, 2012)

OK Stuart, look forward to hearing from you.

Ian


----------

